# Greatest new tool invention



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

I just bought the M12 drill and impact combo kit today. I also got the fuel hammer drill which came with a free additional battery through a promo at home depot.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> What is you favorite new tool invention.
> I love my little Milwaukee M12.
> It holds a charge for quite some time.
> Use it almost daily for every application possible.
> ...



Milwaukee M18 Hackzall.............:thumbup:


----------



## Modern Castle Inc. (Nov 9, 2011)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> What is you favorite new tool invention.
> I love my little Milwaukee M12.
> It holds a charge for quite some time.
> Use it almost daily for every application possible.
> ...


I am with you, the M12 line was one of the smartest thing Milwaukee has done, now I feel obligated to get every tool in the line......


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> What is you favorite new tool invention.
> I love my little Milwaukee M12.
> It holds a charge for quite some time.
> Use it almost daily for every application possible.
> ...


The Milwaukee M12 is not a tool.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

thoenew said:


> The Milwaukee M12 is not a tool.


As you can see, I didn't mention hand nor power.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

This is the greatest tool ever invented. 
The wheel as it was ment to be.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3WLhaIu5r4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

beer helmet


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> As you can see, I didn't mention hand nor power.


We are so far behind the times were I work. 
There is no such thing as a new tool.
We got 12v drills 6 years ago. Just don't ask for a new battery.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I find a new favorite every week, to hard to pick just one


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> As you can see, I didn't mention hand nor power.


I stick by my original statement as M12 is a tool line, not a tool.

The Milwaukee M12 impact driver, drill, bandsaw, hackzall are tools.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

The roto zip the tools only fault is the dust and it doesn't make I good hammer.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

thoenew said:


> I stick by my original statement as M12 is a tool line, not a tool.
> 
> The Milwaukee M12 impact driver, drill, bandsaw, hackzall are tools.


I love my M12. 

Multi-tool
Driver 
Impact Driver
Pvc Shear
Tubing Cutter
Flashlight

Want more.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

thoenew said:


> I stick by my original statement as M12 is a tool line, not a tool.
> 
> The Milwaukee M12 impact driver, drill, bandsaw, hackzall are tools.


Your to anal dude.... LMFAO


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> Your to anal dude.... LMFAO


You didn't even say what little M12 you have, and it is a tool line. I use my M12 impact daily (way more than my 18V dewalt) but got the rotary tool and sold it within a week. Not all the M12 stuff is that great...


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

zwodubber said:


> You didn't even say what little M12 you have, and it is a tool line. I use my M12 impact daily (way more than my 18V dewalt) but got the rotary tool and sold it within a week. Not all the M12 stuff is that great...


Your right I didn't. I though I said chuckless drill but saw I said only chuckless. 
Sorry, he's still anal anyway.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> Your to anal dude.... LMFAO


Bohr is just a dueshbag


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

I love all my M12 tools too!


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> Milwaukee M18 Hackzall.............:thumbup:


This x100.


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

I like mine but I need some of these guys:
http://www.amazon.com/Wera-Series-S...3EBG/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1337054176&sr=8-4


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## Slappy Kincaid (Sep 26, 2012)

Saw this one not too long ago, pretty nice innovation with both impact driver and wrench in one

http://toolguyd.com/bosch-18v-impact-driver-wrench/


----------

